# Wild Camping @whitby



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi They are trying to ban motorhomes from whitby it was in the whitby gazette on friday 6 april the council say by june it will be in illegall to park you can email your coments to [email protected] it is really sad the council are doing this


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

They will be banning cars and people next ...


----------

